# Pumpkin Rot type scare crow



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I turn to Pumpkin Rot regularly for inspiration throughout the year. One of my favorite scare crows is his "Bog Man"









I'm trying to figure out what finish he used on it. It looks a lot like colored latex in some photos while in others, it looks like a hard and somewhat shiny shellac. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Email him. He will answer your question. I too tried to create one but just didnt have the same feel.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> Email him. He will answer your question. I too tried to create one but just didnt have the same feel.


Be sure to share what he says too!


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*Post pics*



NoahFentz said:


> I too tried to create one but just didnt have the same feel.


Post pics! We'd love to see how yours turned out.

Not only is he good a making stuff but he's even better at photographing them. That makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I emailed Pumpkinrot over a week ago and still no response. I'm sure he's very busy with this seasons surprises. However, I would think that he would have some 2011 stuff posted on his website by now but nothing new yet. I hope all is ok!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great..


----------

